# Paquit& la discreta: 2000...



## Víctor Pérez

Amigos: os anuncio que *Paquita* acaba de alcanzar los 2000 posts.

Junto con los 2239 de su alter-ego *Josepbadalona*, son ya muchos aciertos, la mayoría breves, concisos, incisivos y sin vuelta de hoja, que los habituales del agri-dulce Español/Francés sabemos apreciar.

Profesora: contamos con que sigas activa durante muchos posts más.


----------



## Rayines

¡Felicitaciones, Paquita!, me parece que hace muy poquito llegaste a los 1000....


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Félicitations, Paquita (*) ! 
Tu dis toujours au moins un truc intelligent dans chacun de tes posts (**) ! 

Bisettes. 

(*) J'ai réussi à te le refourguer 3 fois celui-là : un exploit inégalé à ce jour dans l'histoire des congrats de WR ! 
(**) Du moins tant que tu garderas visible cette signature !


----------



## totor

*¡¡¡felicitaciones, paquita!!!*​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Mais quelle bavarde !!!!!!!!!! 

Allez il faut prendre des forces pour les 2 000 suivants.

*2 000* posts de bon sens, de sens de l'humour, de l'équilibre (entre mettre sur la piste... aux étoiles bien sûr, et la voie de la réflexion, en tout cas en équilibre là-dessus) le sens de l'orientation (l'art d'orienter plutôt ), le sens de l'amitié (ah non, je me suis trompée, ce lien là c'était pour la main verte, c'est celui-là le bon) bref tout une symphonie de ...

Un beso
Martine


----------



## Namarne

*¡¡ Felicidades, Paquita !!* ​ 
Muchas felicidades y muchas gracias por TODOS tus posts. 

Jordi


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades, por tus 2.000 perlas. Se aprede muchísimo contigo.

Un abrazo (y otro para Josep).

Merci beaucoup.

Ant


----------



## aceituna

*¡FELICIDADES POR LOS 2000, BUEN TRABAJO!*
​Besos desde Italia,
Inés


----------



## Gévy

¡Felicidades amiga pour ces 2000!

Y a pas à dire tu es le lièvre et je suis la tortue ! Moyenne: 11, 6 messages pas jour, pas mal, bon rythme, ça madame ! 

Il y a juste un an on t'accueillait sur le forum. Et Depuis, te voilà qui, inlassablement , t'installes à l'ordinateur pour nous porter secours. 

Et vas-y que je te réponde, sûre de toi, puisant dans ta longue mémoire de prof, dans la pédagogie, dans les exemples...

Tu mérites bien ça et ça! 

Bisous et bravo et merci... et tout et tout,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Paquita la discreta...y tan discreta que para esconderse mejor -y despistarnos- se esconde detrás de varios pseudónimos. Caso de que no tuviera suficientes, me permito sugerirle otros como Méndez Garrido/ Bandy de Nalèche/ Quoirez/ Cortes de León...nombres de otras Françoises, Paquitas/ Pacas/ Paqueras...más célebres quizá que la nuestra pero menos entrañables.
C'est grâce à elle que j'ai découvert ce forum -et vous tous, mes ami(e)s- et entre nous deux, petit à petit, se sont établis des liens plus personnels et une grande complicité...une agréable façon de rompre notre solitude, l'heure de la retraite venue. Je lui en suis infiniment reconnaissant.
Merci, je t'embrasse.


----------



## chics

*¿Discreta ?* Ja, ja, ja, ja... 

Muchas felicidades e infinitas gracias a mi profe de francés (y otras cosas) en la distancia. Besos.

Por cierto, a ver si dentro de 761 posts nos acordamos de felicitarle los 5.000 redonditos.


----------



## Paquita

Paquita la discreta os dice "Muchísimas gracias a todos". Me encantan todos vuestros posts.

Por favor , señoras moderadoras, no me cambiéis el tamaño de la fuente, tendríais que modificar también el título y ¡ni hablar!

Un besito a compartir entre los once...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

ben alors... un bes*ito* para 11!!!!!!!!!!!

Nos veo a todos en un ... intentando atrapar el ...
¡Mala!

Un beso


----------



## Paquita

Cintia&Martine said:


> ben alors... un bes*ito* para 11!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Tienes razón, Martine, lo he hecho mal. Lo siento. 

Sobra alguien : lo he echado a suertes y ... ha salido tu nombre.

Rectifico, pues, " a compartir entre diez" 

Y no te imagines que terminaré este post con otro beso... serías capaz de recibirlo sin compartir.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

No te vas a salir con la tuya: mira lo que tengo

Un beso
Martine


----------



## Paquita

Bon d'accord, eh bien , je vais partager en 12  : d'abord c'est beaucoup plus facile et ensuite tu auras double part. Tu es contente ? 

Mais ne viens pas pleurer si les autres trouvent ça injuste  *** , ***, ***


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Con tanto revuelo, ya se ha corrido la voz y nos toca a mucho menos. 

¡Mirad lo que habéis conseguido aquí!


----------



## Paquita

Víctor Pérez said:


> nos toca a mucho menos.


 
¡ Exacto!
Cuántos más sois, más reducido el trocito... 

Gracias, Víctor por confirmar que lo que quieren todo*S  sólo es **UNO ...*


----------



## Gévy

Dis Paquit&, faut pas croire qu'on sort d'une fable, on n'admet pas du tout tes manipulations de dernière heure:

... Se trouvèrent fort dépourvus
quand la bise fut venue...

La Fontaine à bisous


----------



## Paquita

Gévy said:


> Dis Paquit&, faut pas croire qu'on sort d'une fable, on n'admet pas du tout tes manipulations de dernière heure:
> 
> ... Se trouvèrent fort dépourvus
> quand la bise fut venue...
> 
> La Fontaine à bisous


 

Je crois bien que c'est la première fois qu'un post de Gévy se termine autrement que : 



> Bisous
> Gévy


 
Pour recevoir des bisous de sa fontaine, faut pas avoir peur de se mouiller... en plein hiver, ce n'est pas sans risques.


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES PAQUITA!*

*Siempre aprendo de ti, y es un placer leerte... *
*En esta ocasión, quiero agradecerte toda la ayuda que nos brindas y sabes bien cuánto te admiramos.*

*FÉLICITATIONS À NOUVEAU ET JE TE REMERCIE INFINIMENT!*

Cristina


----------



## Paquita

Merci beaucoup Cristina et à toi *** .

Les autres se sont partagé celui que j'ai envoyé et ne t'en ont pas laissé, les égoïstes!

C'est aussi un plaisir de te répondre...

Mais j'ai honte, je n'ai pas vu passer tes 1000...Alors avec du retard mais très sincèrement :***


----------



## Punky Zoé

... ! *

* oui, je boude ...  (et tu sais pourquoi )​


----------



## romarsan

*FELICIDADES    PAQUITA*
y gracias porque, de esos 2.000
uno me ha sacado de dudas 
Un beso
Rosalía​


----------

